# 2006 Pro Line 24 Walkaround w/ twin 150hp Suzuki motors



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

NOW AVAILABLE IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
2006 Pro Line 24 Walkaround powered by twin 150hp Suzuki motors. Loaded with features including a hard top t-top w/ spreader lights, VHF radio, Lowrance GPS/Fish finder, bait well, trim tabs, tackle storage trays, cuddy cabin w/ layout cushions and sink, washdown pump, live well pump, navigation lights, stainless steel cleats, hydraulic steering, bow anchor, rear fold down seats, captains chair and an aluminum trailer. 343hrs on motors. $29,995 plus ttl. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details and pics. Call us today 361-651-2628.
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

